# caterpillar sis



## م احمد قدرى (4 ديسمبر 2008)

الرجاء من جميع اعضاء المنتدى مساعتى فى الحصول على برنامج caterpillar sis مستع لشراءه بسعر مناسب


----------



## اسلاماسلام (7 ديسمبر 2008)

http://www.autocd.com/index.html?q=10&gc=1141&sha=0


----------



## اسلاماسلام (7 ديسمبر 2008)

Caterpillar SiS Service Information Training and Software 
PC based software interface for Caterpillar Electronicly controlled diesels. Caterpillar ET electronic technician A training course video. Also SiS Service information system. 

Note: I do not have the crack/serial for these programs. I just made images of his CDs since he wants to run it on his PC at home. We tried my friends subscription number and it wouldn't work either, even with the origional DVD. I am sure someone out there can crack this and do us all a favor! I do know different codes open up more flashing and upgrade features. CAT sells this software in different stages. Expensive as hell just for one engine serial# ETxxxxxx is an example given on the cd sleeve. 

The training vidoe doesn't need a crack. It explains the system and diagnostics.

If ya don't think you can crack it don't download the programs. Just get the HEUI training file. Burn all to CDs with Magick ISO.

Good Luck, Wolf0r

رابط تورنت تحميل


----------



## mahmouduae (16 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم 
انا املك هذا البرنامج caterpillar sis 2007 ومستعد لبيعه


----------



## م احمد قدرى (18 يناير 2009)

اتصل بيا اخ محمود
ahmedm_k على ياهوو


----------



## mostafasaad2006 (18 يناير 2009)

اسلاماسلام قال:


> http://www.autocd.com/index.html?q=10&gc=1141&sha=0


 thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanx


----------



## mahmouduae (20 يناير 2009)

اخ احمد لقد استقبلت اضافتك


----------



## mahmouduae (22 يناير 2009)

الاخ احمد ارجو ان تتصل بي او تحدد وقت على ****** غدا الجمعة


----------



## alcoholahmed (25 أبريل 2009)

اخى احمد انا املك الservice information system باصدار 2006 و 2008 ومستعد لبيعه بسعر مناسب


----------



## ORCHALIM (30 أبريل 2009)

look to this http://global.ebay.com/search?Query=caterpillar+sis&SearchDescription=1&SortBy=1&ipp=25&PageNumber=1&cc=MA


----------



## alashwal (20 يوليو 2009)

*اخي العزيز انا مستعد لشراء البرنامج*

اخي العزيز انا مستعد لشراء البرنامج
http://www.wyomingcat.com/ems/technologyservices/pages/catelectronictechnician(catet).aspx


----------



## alashwal (20 يوليو 2009)

*اخي العزيز انا مستعد لشراء البرنامج*

:87::87::87:اخي العزيز انا مستعد لشراء البرنامج
http://www.wyomingcat.com/ems/technologyservices/pages/catelectronictechnician(catet).aspx


----------



## نايف علي (21 أغسطس 2009)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=147209
طلبك متوفر في الرابط السابق 


يغلق


----------

